# Caffeine Magazine - iPad App



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Caffeine Magazine (launched in March 2013) has just had their iPad App approved

Click the magazine cover to visit the iTunes page and download the App (£1.49)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great! Reiss sent me a copy with my recent order. iPad access is much easier.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Would love to read this..shame i don't have an apple or live in london!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Bah! No Android support?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Bah! No Android support?


Android.... We're second class citizens at times like these.....









Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Saw on Facebook and downloaded. Very slick app, and easy to navigate. Look forward to the next issue.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Is it £1.49 per issue or does the app auto update?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Or just go here

http://caffeinemag.wordpress.com/

enter your email in the box at the bottom right of the screen and get the articles delivered to you by email on a regular basis


----------



## Maidop (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the ipad app, so well produced. Just found my new favourite magazine ever.


----------

